# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Սոլյարի

## Cassiopeia

Ինչի ասես չեն գնա պչրուհիները, առավել ևս, երբ նրանց օգնության է գալիս ժամանակակից գիտությունը։ :LOL: 
Հայաստանում այժմ բազմաթիվ վայրեր կան, որտեղ կարելի է առանց արևի ճառագայթների ազդեցության հասնել մաշկի բրոնզագույն արևայրուքի։ Արևի նման սոլյարիի լամպերը ևս առաջացնում են ուլտրամանուշակագույն ճառագայթներ, որոնց օգնությամբ էլ մաշկը ձեռք է բերում մուգ երանգը, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում դա մաշկի համար անվտանգ չէ։
Ինչպիսի՞ ազդեցություն են ունենում այդ սարքերը մարդու վրա։ :Think:

----------

Jarre (26.09.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սոլյարիի պարբերաբար օգտագործումը կարող է հանգեցնել մաշկի քաղցկեղի առաջացմանը: Ոչ մեկին խորհուրդ չեմ տա օգտվել սոլյարիից:

----------

Annushka (26.09.2009), Jarre (26.09.2009), Քամի (26.09.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

Ես օգտվել եմ, մի անգամ մի քիչ երկար մնացի , վառվել էր, ահագին ժամանակ չէր անցնում, հետո ընդհանրապես հատուկ ակնոցներ են տալիս , ես չէի հագնում, որ հավասար լինի, աչքերիս մոտ սպիտակ չմնա, ու էտ ժամանակ որ նայում ես մաշկիդ ահավոր տեսքա ունենում, կապտած ու ոնց որ մանր արյան զեղումներ լինեն մաշկիդ տակ: Բայց զգացողությունները շատ հաճելի էին, հետո էլ սիրունա լինում : Շատ մարդիկ գիտեմ , որ պարբերաբար օգտվում են , դե էտ հիմնական կուրսը ավարտելուց հետո , պետքա ամեն ամիս գոնե մի անգամ թարմացնել ու ոչ ոք դեռ չի բողոքում առողջականից: Ես նորից գնալու եմ :Wink:

----------


## Annushka

Ասում են՝ գեղեցկությունը զոհեր է պահանջում: Եվ իրոք, երիտասարդների մեծ մասը ինչերի ասես չեն գնա՝ լավ տեսք ունենալու, գրավիչ և սեքսուալ լինելու համար: Սակայն, կարծում եմ՝ առողջությունը ամենից թանկ բանն է, և երբեմն արժե հրաժարվել այնպիսի միջոցներից, որոնք ապահովում են գեղեցիկ տեսք, բայց անդարձելի վնաս են հասցնում առողջությանը, և այդպիսի միջոցներից է վերջերս մեր մոտ էլ լայն տարածում գտած *սոլյարին*: Անձամբ ես, երբեք չեմ օգտվի սոլյարիից, որքան էլ գրավիչ այն թվա՝ արագ և մատչելի տարբերակով բրոնզագույն արևայրուք ձեռք բերելու համար:
Ուլտրամանուշակագույն ճառագայթները չեն կարող վնասակար չլինել մաշկի և աչքերի համար, որքան էլ հակառակը պնդեն գեղեցկության սրահի մասնագետները և սոլյարիից օգտվողները: Դա են հաստատում աշխարհի բոլոր մաշկաբաններն ու ուռուցքաբանները:  Մասնագետները զգուշացնում ու միաբերան հաստատում են, որ սոյլարին մեծացնում է մաշկի քաղցկեղով հիվանդանալու վտանգը, և ավելի վտանգավոր է, քան ալկոհոլն ու ծխախոտը: Իմ "ուսումնասիրությունների" հիման վրա գրում եմ որոշ տեղեկատվություն, որը, կարծում եմ, հետաքրքիր է իրենց առողջության մասին հոգ տանողների համար:  :Smile: 
Մասնագետներն ասում են, որ սոլյարին հակացուցված է հակաբեղմնավորիչներ օգտագործողներին, մաշկային որևէ խրոնիկ հիվանդության, հղիության ժամանակ և էլի մի շարք դեպքերում: Սոլյարիի ազդեցությունը շատ վտանգավոր է հատկապես մաշկի խալերի համար: Սոլյարիի դեպքում օրգանիզմն ամբողջությամբ իր մեջ է ներծծում ուլտրամանուշակագույն ճառագայթները: Չափազանց մեծ ճառագայթահարումը մաշկի մեջ կարող է առաջացնել ազատ քիմիական ռադիկալներ, որոնք քայքայում են մաշկի երիտասարդությունն ու առաձգականությունն ապահովող նյութերը, ինչի հետևանքով մաշկը ջրազրկվում ու չորանում է: Ուլտրամանուշակագույն ճառագայթների երկարատև ազդեցության հետևանքով  առաջանում են  չարորակ ուռուցքներ և այրվածքներ:
Մաշկաբանները զգուշացնում են` մաշկի գունանյութը, որ նաև պաշտպանիչ ֆունկցիա է կատարում, արևի ճառագայթների մեծ քանակության դեպքում շատանում է, և մաշկի մեջ առաջանում է գունանյութի ավելցուկ, ինչն էլ մաշկի քաղցկեղի պատճառ է դառնում:
Ամերիկյան եւ բրիտանական գիտնականները հաստատում են, որ արեւահարությունը դա մաշկի պաշտպանողական արտահայտությունն է ուլտրամանուշակագույն ճառագայթի ազդեցությունից, եւ բրոնզագույն մաշկը ուրախանալու առիթ չէ: Բանն այն է, որ ուլտրամանուշակագույնը վնասում է մաշկի ԴՆԹ-ն, որը ամենաուղիղ ճանապարհն է մաշկի քաղցկեղի տարբեր տեսակների առաջացման ու զարգացման համար: ԴՆԹ-ի վնասումը առաջացնում է բջիջների ցանցերի մուտացիաներ, որն էլ իր հերթին նպաստում է մաշկի արագ ծերացմանը ու քաղցկեղի առաջացմանը:
*Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության տվյալներով ամեն տարի շուրջ 60.000 մարդ է մահանում ուլտրամանուշակագույնի մեծ չափաքանակ ընդունելու պատճառով:* Իսկ վերջերս գիտնականները հայտնաբերել են որ ուլտրամանուշակագույնի նույնիսկ չնչին չափաքանակը ունակ է առաջացնելու ԴՆԹ-ի կառուցվածքի մուտացիաների:
Գերմանիայում, օրինակ,  18 տարին չբոլորած պատանիներին արգելվել է սոլյարի սրահ հաճախել:  2009թ. սեպտեմբերի 1-ից օրենքը ուժի մեջ է մտել, և  արգելքը խախտող անչափահասների տուգանքը կարող է հասնել մինչև 50 հազար եվրոյի:
Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպությունը հայտարարել է, որ արհեստական արևայրուքը նույնքան վտանգավոր է, որքան ալկոհոլը և ծխախոտը:
Քաղցկեղի ուսումնասիրության միջազգային գործակալության տվյալները հաստատում են, որ *75%-ով մեծանում է քաղցկեղով հիվանդանալու հավանականությունն* այն դեպքում, եթե սոլյարի են հաճախում մինչև 30 տարեկանները:
Նրանք նշում են, որ մաշկի քաղցկեղի թիվը Գերմանիայում աճում է, դրան նպաստում է սոլյարիի ակտիվ կիրառությունը: Տարեկան 140.000 մարդ ախտորոշվում է նմանատիպ հիվանդություններով: Մաշկի քաղցկեղի ամենից վտանգավոր տարատեսակը' չարորակ մելանոմայի գոյացությունը տարեկան ախտորոշվում է Գերմանիայի 22.000 բնակիչների մոտ, ընդ որում 3000 դեպք ավարտվում է մահվան ելքով: Մասնագետները պնդում են,  արհեստական ճառագայթների ազդեցությունը քաղցկեղի առաջացման պատճառներից է, և այժմ դրա վտանգավորության աստիճանը հասել է առավելագույնին: /http://www.drugs.am/am/news/2/1358/, http://www.cdaily.am/home/paper/2009_09_04/news/14174/, http://katil.ucoz.ru/news/2008-09-27-43 /: Առավել ծավալուն ինֆորմացիա կարող եք ստանալ ռուսալեզու և անգլալեզու կայքերից:
 Այսքանից հետո մնում է միայն հուսալ, որ մարդիկ կգիտակցեն սոլյարիի բացասական ազդեցությունը օրգանիզմի վրա և կհրաժարվեն այդ չափազանց վտանգավոր պրակտիկայից: Ամեն դեպքում, ընտրությունը ձերն է՝ որոշելու թե հանուն ինչի եք ռիսկի դիմում:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.09.2009), cold skin (26.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (28.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (14.09.2012)

----------

